# SRJ&P Railway Open House - Boston Area



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The SJR&P RY will be holding its annual open house this Sunday August 10 from 10AM till 4 PM. 

The SJR&P is a 1:20.3 railway blended into a garden setting. We operate DCC, RC, and live steam 

We are located of Rt 27 in Chelmsford MA, not far from Interstate 495 and Rt 3. 

Visiting locomotives welcome. 

Stan Ames 
SJRP Operations 
http://www.tttrains.com/sjrp


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: SRJ&P Railway Open House - Boston Area*

Sounds fun, but a long drive.


----------

